
Paint colors designed by neural network, Part 2 - stephenboyd
http://lewisandquark.tumblr.com/post/160985569682/paint-colors-designed-by-neural-network-part-2
======
stephenboyd
Part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14372267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14372267)

